# Dims Member Appreciation Thread



## landshark (Aug 25, 2018)

This thread is a simple concept. Who are some of the members here (past or present) that you really enjoy talking to? What is it about them that you enjoy? 

I have a few members I want to say something nice about.

@fuelingfire: I appreciate his inputs because as a fit male who prefers plus size women some of his experiences are similar to my own. This includes frustrations and good things alike, and his inputs to discussions I’m involved in can speak from a point of view that understands my point of view.

@LifelongFA: this is a recent development, but over the past few weeks I’ve maintained an ongoing and fairly meaningful conversation with him via PM. I’ve come to look forward to reading and replying and now look for more of his insightful inputs to conversations around the forums here.

@FluffyButterfly80: I was a member for about 18 months when she joined and I can truly say she is the first real friend I made here. She’s intermittently in and out these days, but every once in a while checks in to see how I’m doing and update me on the details of her life too. Through her own wins and losses she seems to always maintain a very positive outlook on life. A truly beautiful person and wonderful friend.

@Green Eyed Fairy: possibly the smartest and most mature person here! She is direct but never in a way that is disrespectful to others. When she weighs in on contentious topics she always does so in a way that is difficult to refute; not because she’s stubborn or closed off to others’ ideas but because her own ideas seem to be well thought and developed. A person I have turned to for advice a few times and she’s never disappointed.

Honorable mention: @BigElectricKat: I don’t know him as well as some of the others, and have less interaction on some of the thread topics with him than some of the other members here. But something I have noticed and is worth noting is he is always positive and encouraging to others here. He strikes me as the kind of friend you want in your corner both for his intelligence and his positive outlook. 

There are others but I can’t list them all. My hope is enough people reply with enough others that every person sees that they’ve made a positive impact on someone else, if even in a small way. Each of us matter to someone, and hopefully this thread will show that.

Please tag the memebers you wish to highlight so they’ll see the nice things you say about them!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 25, 2018)

Oh wow, what a lovely idea! I need a while to think through what to put but I love the thread!


----------



## landshark (Aug 25, 2018)

loopytheone said:


> Oh wow, what a lovely idea! I need a while to think through what to put but I love the thread!



Loopy I probably should have mentioned you as well, but I KNOW it won’t be long before someone else will and I didn’t want my post to be a complete roll call of the members list!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 25, 2018)

The first two groups of people I think of when I think of people I really appreciate/love here are my fellow mod team and my friends from the BHM board. I've almost definitely forgotten people, probably really obvious people, as well! I'll give a shout to my awesome BHM board friends first, then if HM isn't bored of me spamming his thread, I'd like to tell my mod-friends how great they are too. =)

@Xyantha Reborn: One of my favourite people here and somebody I really miss getting chance to hang out with! She is amazing at dog/cat training and all three of her dogs are 10/10, would pet. Very caring and empathetic and funny too, as well as it being amazing to have a fellow FFA to talk to!

@dwesterny: Posts the best BHM pics for perving over ever, is witty and funny and runs an awesome minecraft server when the mood takes him! (I've missed being able to go on that lately!) Together him and Xy make me laugh so much and I loved hanging out with you both on voice chat.

@Crumbling: Somebody I miss a lot, all those hours spent minecrafting together were so much fun! You taught me so much as well, even though your chicken-shaped chicken cooker was both genius and horrifying!

@Tankyguy: Somebody else I miss a lot. I miss your typed messages when everybody is talking, and getting to see your elegant minecraft builds!

@ODFFA: Ahh, it's Odette, she is awesome! Very kind, very sweet and friendly, much fun to talk to! Another one of my beloved FFA friends, and one half of an adorable Dims couple as well! =) 

And thank you HM, you're very sweet. =)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank you for your very kind words, HM. This IS a very nice thread idea....the way you made it.
I have been around Dims for quite a while now (still there are quite a few others that have seniority over me!) I have seen similar list threads even though it has been a while. They were quite enjoyable but I do have to admit: I don't post my own lists.
Why?
Because it's hard to do...just as you mentioned up-post. I'm scared of leaving someone out or hurting feelings and mostly- the list would be soooo dang long. 
I have enjoyed the majority of posts from people here regularly and lots that don't seem to be around anymore. I have seen, what seems to be, many Dimmers pass away in my time here. Funny, I never met the majority in person but they meant enough to me in cyberspace to still remember and miss them.

HM, I like the way you come up with interesting thread ideas and are fair with how you address the other posters. even those you don't agree with. 
If I see you posted in a thread, then I take the time to read it. 
Thank you again for your kindness and another good thread idea


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 25, 2018)

Before I go to bed, I gotta tell my mod-family how awesome they are:

@DragonFly: I was so nervous when I first met you, having only ever known you are one of the beloved mythical moderators of old! But you turned out to be lovely, charming, amazing at shutting people down when they are being rude over PM to me and generally a fantastic mentor.

@SoVerySoft: My other favourite moderating mentor! Again, I was nervous when I first met you but you're so lovely and kind I realised there was nothing to be nervous about. An excellent moderator who did a great job of guiding and supporting me when I first started doing proper mod work.

@agouderia: If the mod team were a family, you would be my mod-sister! Very intelligent with a great breadth of knowledge with strong opinions that make me really think about my thoughts and decisions. I think you're an excellent part of the moderating team and a great writer as well as a kind and thoughtful person.

@Big Beautiful Dreamer: Another fantastic writer and amazingly calm and thoughtful person. Very understanding towards me and despite originally being classed as "Famous Dims Person: Must be Scary" in my head at first, you turned out to be very sweet and friendly with a wonderful passion for the things you do. I hope you get time to visit Dims more often in the future! =)

@Tad: Dedicated to Dims and humble and friendly and supportive to the max. I always thought you were an incredible moderator and member of Dims with your calm, rational way of thinking and the maturity and experience you shared with us younger ones! You have taught me so much, not just as a moderator but as a person. You were kind and supportive and understanding to me when I needed it most and helped me when it felt like the whole of Dims was against me. I wouldn't have stuck around if not for you and I wish the absolute best for you and your wonderful family.

@FreeThinker: He made a fantastic mod, thoughtful and insightful and makes an even better friend! Intelligent, witty and endlessly kind, it makes me smile every time I hear from you!


----------



## LifelongFA (Aug 27, 2018)

This thread is a great idea!

@happily_married - I have also enjoyed our conversations very much! It is great getting your take on the FA life as we both have a lot of things in common. You have a lot of insight and have clearly given a lot of thought a lot about being an FA. Love that you wear it proudly!

@AmyJo1976 - appreciate your kind words, comments and sense of humor while welcoming me into the group!

@BigElectricKat - BEK you are always ready for any conversation at anytime.! Appreciate and admire your enthusiasm and your many years of service to our country!

@johnny99 - always look forward to and enjoy our conversations. Love how you adore your wife so much!

I am sure I should have mentioned more people, but I thank all of you for bringing me into this unique part of the world and allowing me to celebrate being a FA with y'all!


----------



## johnny99 (Aug 29, 2018)

LifelongFA said:


> This thread is a great idea!
> 
> @happily_married - I have also enjoyed our conversations very much! It is great getting your take on the FA life as we both have a lot of things in common. You have a lot of insight and have clearly given a lot of thought a lot about being an FA. Love that you wear it proudly!
> 
> ...




Thanks I enjoy our conversations as well. Its fun to meet people with a similar passion.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 29, 2018)

LifelongFA said:


> This thread is a great idea!
> 
> @happily_married - I have also enjoyed our conversations very much! It is great getting your take on the FA life as we both have a lot of things in common. You have a lot of insight and have clearly given a lot of thought a lot about being an FA. Love that you wear it proudly!
> 
> ...


Always a pleasure.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 30, 2018)

Just wanted to mention a few who've left an impression. No disrespect to anyone at all.

@Lifelong FA - Always articulate and highly supportive posts. Always has good advice and adds substance to just about any thread.

@loopytheone - Very passionate about FA/FFA issues and usually has helpful advice.

@happily_married - Brings a unique perspective and is always considerate of others.

@Green Eyed Fairy - Just a joy to read her posts. Makes you feel warm and fuzzy inside. Seems very intelligent.

@DragonFly - A truly caring and compassionate soul. Clever, quick-witted, and fun. As a moderator, she corrects my mistakes/missteps in a way that doesn't make me feel like a simpleton.

I also want to thank:
@AmyJo1976 
@BBW MeganLynn44DD 
@Jessiegirl


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 1, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> @loopytheone - Very passionate about FA/FFA issues and usually has helpful advice.



Aw, well thank you very much BEK! I admit, I look forwards to reading your replies to threads and seeing what you have to say, you always have a very rational and thoughtful take on things. =)


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 1, 2018)

I just wish to acknowledge this special group of people whom I feel blessed to share with them in recent months!!!


@DragonFly
I just want to thank her for sharing her wisdom with me.

@HereticFA
Thanks to him for shedding light to me on a video of a historical moment of the FA movement.

@John Smith
He always post very interesting articles and videos.

@LifelongFA
Thank him for being a buddy in the FA following.

@AmyJo1976
Thanks to her for her words of hope.

@ScreamingChicken
Thank him for his support in a situation that I had to talk about something I was not ready to talk about and I made it without offending someone.

@Lastminute Tom
Thanks to him for sharing his FA experiences with me. I feel inspired to write mines soon.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2018)

Thank you BEK


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 2, 2018)

I also want to show my appreciation and highest regard to @da3ley : I just wish to see her back here participating with us like she used to be. Lol to her!!!


----------



## John Smith (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks for your tribute. It is appreciated.


----------



## John Smith (Sep 5, 2018)

I don't have any member in mind to praise, but I want to gratify everyone to keep this website alive. Maybe this is not one of the utmost forums of the community, but here truly lies a sense of well-experienced quality most anytime, so that I may learn more about myself and these preferences of mine from y'all once and a while.


----------



## landshark (Jul 5, 2019)

It’s time to revive this thread and throw out some names that have been a much needed breath of fresh air here.

@sarahe543 has been a member for several years but in the past couple weeks has been a very active member. I’ve really enjoyed her sharing with us her recent progress in gaining and how she’s gone about doing it. This uptick in activity is what we need here! Please, Sarah, keep it up!

@HUGEisElegant is a newcomer and is exactly the kind of fresh blood we need here. He is well thought, clearly an intelligent person and in his short time with us has contributed a lot of meaningful discussion. We need more of this and I hope he sticks around!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 5, 2019)

happily_married said:


> @HUGEisElegant is a newcomer and is exactly the kind of fresh blood we need here. He is well thought, clearly an intelligent person and in his short time with us has contributed a lot of meaningful discussion. We need more of this and I hope he sticks around!



Oh hey, you're too kind.  I am humbled by your kind words. Truly. Hopefully we get to know each other a little more in time.  In the short amount of time I've been here though, I have had the pleasure to meet and chat with a few very nice people indeed. I hope to continue meeting some of the kind people of Dims, contribute toward the forums in any way I can, and to learn more about the community we all love. It's been a pleasure and yes, I do plan on sticking around. 

As I mentioned, I have met some nice people here so far, but out of respect, I won't share their names just in case they rather remain relatively anonymous or not make them feel like they are "in the spotlight" in any way.  But I have enjoyed my time here so far. Thank you!


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 6, 2019)

Thankyou ☺


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 8, 2019)

I concur on both counts.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 20, 2019)

I want to also revive this thread. _Dazzling Anna_ deserves some kudos. She's spreading around good vibes!
Let's keep this particular thread alive and going its a good one.


----------



## Aqw (Nov 20, 2019)

swamptoad said:


> I want to also revive this thread. _Dazzling Anna_ deserves some kudos. She's spreading around good vibes!
> Let's keep this particular thread alive and going its a good one.


Yes and wonderful funny pictures too


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 20, 2019)

@swamptoad 
@Aqw 

Didn't see that coming... !

Thank you - Merci - Danke!

Always a pleasure...


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 20, 2019)

swamptoad said:


> I want to also revive this thread. _Dazzling Anna_ deserves some kudos. She's spreading around good vibes!
> Let's keep this particular thread alive and going its a good one.


You are right, @swamptoad , @DazzlingAnna is very kind!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 16, 2020)

@AmyJo1976 
A wonderful person, always a pleasure to chat with, a lot of wise words, good sense of humor, sister!

We have a lot of things in common - (taste of music isn't probably none of it.)


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 16, 2020)

@AmyJo1976 was fantastic as 1976 itself! And @DazzlingAnna is so clever as beautiful!


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2020)

Lots of people here, really. The amount of kinship here is fascinating - even now that I'm nearing my 12th year here, I'm still pleasantly surprised by how cordial most folks seem to be. I will mention a few names, like littlefairywren and GreenEyedFairy who have both treated me in a most warm and friendly manner, swamptoad and nitewriter who have both been good rivals on the games for me, and to all the hardworking folk keeping this place running - also, the models who advertise here are amongst the best of people I've interacted with, being very pleasant themselves. Um, even though I'm not here all the time, and at times I've neglected to post for months at a time, I regard this site as one of my favourites, and will remain here for some while yet. 

Thanks very much,

Your friend,

Tom/Adamantoise/


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 17, 2020)

@Shotha I like your attitude being a fat man. it is interesting to talk to you - in whatever language - much respect for you.


@Aqw : smart, polite, respectful funny - always a great pleasure to talk to you.
And: always no.1 priority whenever I have more than one reply in my conversations (sorry everyone else )


----------



## Aqw (Feb 17, 2020)

@DazzlingAnna : I like what @Colonial Warrior wrote. She is so clever and beautiful and full of humour. Like a queen I guess


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 13, 2020)

@Barbsjw 

I love your threads!

So many different interesting topics.
Thank you for that. I try to participate as much as I can.


----------



## Barbsjw (Mar 13, 2020)

@DazzlingAnna why thank you!! I hopefully bring something interesting to the table.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 15, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Barbsjw
> 
> I love your threads!
> 
> ...


I second that!


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 17, 2020)

Adamantoise said:


> Lots of people here, really. The amount of kinship here is fascinating - even now that I'm nearing my 12th year here, I'm still pleasantly surprised by how cordial most folks seem to be. I will mention a few names, like littlefairywren and GreenEyedFairy who have both treated me in a most warm and friendly manner, swamptoad and nitewriter who have both been good rivals on the games for me, and to all the hardworking folk keeping this place running - also, the models who advertise here are amongst the best of people I've interacted with, being very pleasant themselves. Um, even though I'm not here all the time, and at times I've neglected to post for months at a time, I regard this site as one of my favourites, and will remain here for some while yet.
> 
> Thanks very much,
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh I only found this today & I thank you for such a sweet surprise & your kind words, Tom. Ditto


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 8, 2020)

I thought I'd revive this thread for another go around since it's such a pleasant one to read.

@loopytheone - Such a gem of a person! Always thoughtful and tactful in her responses. Always willing to go the extra mile to help when needed. She has a great sense of humor and loves animals. She is kind and caring to all of us here at Dims.  She has been a great mentor to me as a moderator and is the glue that holds this place together.

@Colonial Warrior - Dude is very active and always has good things to say on various topics. Good sense of humor and vast knowledge across myriad subjects. He's always very supportive of our members and participates a great deal, helping to make the boards very active. He's got a great knowledge of music! 
He's always wiling to share his experiences with us!

@Sonic Purity - This guy must be my brother from another mother! Smart, articulate, and wise! Extremely active and always has sage advise. Love reading his posts because they are always enlightening and comprehensive. I love that he is so very transparent and humble.

@DazzlingAnna - I'm smiling just thinking about this! Enjoy Anna's spirit and enthusiasm! Greatly appreciate her artistic talents as well as her very realistic stories. We chat a bit almost every day and it's always fun and exciting. She flies around this site and participates in so many threads, Has become one of the premier members IMHO. Cannot forget that Angel Face!


@penguin - Has been a joy to interact with. She has a wealth of knowledge and is willing to share. Bold, confident and unafraid to tell it like it is. I appreciate her humor and advice. Will be a wonderful resource for many of us here! Glad she's back in town!


More to come tomorrow!


----------



## Barbsjw (Dec 8, 2020)

@BigElectricKat thanks for bumping this!


----------



## penguin (Dec 8, 2020)

Aww thank you, @BigElectricKat, that’s very sweet of you.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you so much @BigElectricKat, for your words to me! I appreciate you so much too!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 9, 2020)

Awwww, thank you so much BEK! You're absolutely awesome and it warms my heart to hear such praise from you! This was a great thread to bring back too, I really love these wholesome ones. =)


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 9, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> I thought I'd revive this thread for another go around since it's such a pleasant one to read.
> 
> @loopytheone - Such a gem of a person! Always thoughtful and tactful in her responses. Always willing to go the extra mile to help when needed. She has a great sense of humor and loves animals. She is kind and caring to all of us here at Dims.  She has been a great mentor to me as a moderator and is the glue that holds this place together.
> 
> ...



@BigElectricKat well, thanks. 
Smiling Angel Face here now.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Dec 10, 2020)

Leave it to @BigElectricKat to do the heretofore impossible: reach through the vagaries of words and layers of technology straight and directly into my soul. Sufficient words of gratitude for you—all you are, all you do here—fail me. Being your brother from another mother feels *real*, and like i’ve just been awarded the Dimensions Peace Prize or something.

Your words reached in and affected me so deeply, it‘s taken me until now to manage to respond.

My @ appreciation list could go on for several posts, and would definitely include everyone already on this page. Along the lines of “all jobs are essential jobs” (my personal belief), Appreciation for all who post here who bring value and positivity, no matter how frequent or seldom, no matter how many or few Likes received.

This time around i will call out two individuals i’ve not seen on this page (and i didn’t go back to read the older ones).

@stampy brings no-nonsense honesty with twists of wry humor. She manages to be a beacon of reality and a beacon of hope at the same time. I relate deeply to some of her struggles she’s so generously willing to share here, and benefit from reading her posts—serious, silly, flippant, or otherwise. For some reason i have fleeting, vague memories of her from Before Times, and i don’t know why.

@Joker : compassion, good will, serving humanity—so much depth, so many (yes, lower case) dimensions of which, thanks to his modesty, we only know hints, beneath a generous, tasty layer of humor that brings many of us laughs, often when we really need them. One of several here i bring into my mind when i’m struggling and/or need to step up my game being a better person. Being amongst the nerd crew here is another bonus.

Nearly overwhelmed with feelings of deep gratitude,


----------



## Joker (Dec 11, 2020)

Sonic Purity said:


> Leave it to @BigElectricKat to do the heretofore impossible: reach through the vagaries of words and layers of technology straight and directly into my soul. Sufficient words of gratitude for you—all you are, all you do here—fail me. Being your brother from another mother feels *real*, and like i’ve just been awarded the Dimensions Peace Prize or something.
> 
> Your words reached in and affected me so deeply, it‘s taken me until now to manage to respond.
> 
> ...


Well I thank you.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 12, 2020)

I can honestly say that @DazzlingAnna is one of the sweetest and kindest wee souls on this forum. She's warm and incredibly supportive. Thank you for you, Anna.


----------



## Barbsjw (Dec 12, 2020)

I 2nd that emotion @littlefairywren


----------



## stampy (Dec 13, 2020)

@SonicPurity Thank you for that!! It means a lot coming from a Jiggle Junkie!!! I am happy to find a welcoming community that seems to not be overtly offended by my brand of weirdness!!! Haha. 
I appreciate you as well, as a fellow creative and adipose artiste.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 6, 2021)

I haven't been back long but @littlefairywren still has my heart. She has been special since I first signed on 10+ years ago. I am so glad she is here


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2021)

@Colonial Warrior - for always bringing sunshine to the forums


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 6, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> I haven't been back long but @littlefairywren still has my heart. She has been special since I first signed on 10+ years ago. I am so glad she is here


Oh my. Thank you, dear B...from the bottom of my heart. You know you still have mine too btw. I'm crying hehe.  xxx


----------



## Joker (Jan 6, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> I haven't been back long but @littlefairywren still has my heart. She has been special since I first signed on 10+ years ago. I am so glad she is here


 It's a little secret we have here we call it Soul; Shine


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 7, 2021)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> @Colonial Warrior - for always bringing sunshine to the forums


Just like in the times of Myspace to you @Green Eyed Fairy!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 11, 2021)

@DragonFly - She’s very fun and knowledgeable. Always up for a good debate but always in a respectful manner. Cheeky, sassy, witty and wise beyond her years. Helped me a great deal when I first joined and continues to this day. Let’s not forget those eyes and that hair! *Swoon*

@Tad - Very active and extremely supportive. Always willing to listen and offers very good advice. I feel like he’s a very empathic individual that understands several points of view.

@Colonial Warrior - Very well rounded (no pun intended) person who displays a great breadth of knowledge and experience. A truly caring soul that always has a word of encouragement. Livin’ the dream in PR!

@littlefairywren - What an absolute ray of sunshine! Very sweet and caring. She always has a kind word for you and makes your heart smile.

@Green Eyed Fairy - Great sense of humor and very intelligent. Such a fun personality and wonderful taste in music! Has always been a friend and very supportive. A staunch pillar of the community.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you so very much, @BigElectricKat! xx. I see that I'm in good company too!


----------



## Tad (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you so much, BEK!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2021)

Thank you BEK. You are pretty awesome and one of my faves here!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 21, 2021)

One more round:

@AmyJo1976 - Where do I start? AmyJo was probably one of the first Dims members to reach out and befriend me. Such a bright and upbeat personality. Has been a great ambassador for the site in my opinion. And you just can't ignore those eyes!

@Lindak665 - What an utterly warm and sweet person! She's truly a caring and compassionate woman who has a heart of gold. I like how she tells it like it is and doesn't compromise. A genuine angel!

@AuntHen - One of the few (very few) people that asks me for technical help on the site. She makes me feel smart and valued (even though I am neither). Definitely has a quick wit and a great smile!

And now, for a couple people who haven't been active in a while but I still want to give them a shout out:

@FleurBleu - She was like an unpaid therapist for the better part of a year (maybe more). Just a wealth of wisdom and willing to share so much. She has this great ability to speak to your hurt and make it better. I miss mein freund.

@LizzieJones - Such a wonderfully intelligent, witty, and sassy soul. We would have some of the best exchanges; all in good fun. Very much a kindred spirit. She loved bacon!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 21, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> One more round:
> 
> @AmyJo1976 - Where do I start? AmyJo was probably one of the first Dims members to reach out and befriend me. Such a bright and upbeat personality. Has been a great ambassador for the site in my opinion. And you just can't ignore those eyes!
> 
> ...


@BigElectricKat You just made my day!


----------



## mathfa (Feb 19, 2021)

I know I'm not a super active poster here, but I just wanted to give a shoutout to @Tad for his perspective and wisdom he displays on these forums. There's a lot of complicated issues discussed here, and I always look forward to seeing his response.


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 19, 2021)

mathfa said:


> I know I'm not a super active poster here, but I just wanted to give a shoutout to @Tad for his perspective and wisdom he displays on these forums. There's a lot of complicated issues discussed here, and I always look forward to seeing his response.


Truth.


----------



## Tad (Feb 19, 2021)

mathfa said:


> I know I'm not a super active poster here, but I just wanted to give a shoutout to @Tad for his perspective and wisdom he displays on these forums. There's a lot of complicated issues discussed here, and I always look forward to seeing his response.



Aw, thank you  Glad to know I'm not just putting people to sleep.

Also, great to see your name pop up, I hope the world is treating you well!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 2, 2021)

It's been over a month so:

@Shotha - Always brings a unique perspective to any discussion. Wise, bold, unafraid and unapologetic. Very interesting and cool cartoons!

@Barbsjw - Wonderful sense of humor. Super active. Caring and sharing like nobody's business. Big congrats on the new addition!

@stampy - Just a really sweet and genuinely nice person. So fun to communicate with about everyday things and has a great outlook on life. 

@Joker - Seems like such a great dude! Passes on his life experiences in order to help people and that's truly a gift.

@landshark (or the artist formerly known as...) Another fella with some great experiences and is willing to share. Makes this place fun and tells it like it is.


----------



## landshark (Mar 5, 2021)

You are too kind, @BigElectricKat!

I need to give this some thought. There are some awesome people in this community and it's good to update this thread from time to time to recognize something nice about someone else.


----------

